# Lieutenant Greg Jonas



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Lieutenant Greg Jonas 
*Centreville Police Department
Illinois*
End of Watch: Tuesday, June 2, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 58
*Tour of Duty:* 15 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, June 2, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large
Lieutenant Greg Jonas was shot and killed while patrolling an apartment complex in Centreville.

Lieutenant Jonas was on patrol when he was shot in the 4700 block of Tudor Avenue, when he was shot in the head and killed. It is believed that he was questioning at least one individual at approximately 2:00am at the time of his murder.

Lieutenant Jonas had served with the Centreville Police Department for 15 years and is survived by his wife.
Agency Contact Information
Centreville Police Department
5800 Bond Avenue
Centreville, IL 62207

Phone: (618) 332-1184

_*Please contact the Centreville Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## cg7 (May 31, 2009)

Rest in peace, Lt. Jonas


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Lt. Jonas


----------



## JF5 (Aug 23, 2005)

Rest in peace Lt..


----------



## fishtolt (Aug 4, 2006)

Rest in Peace Lt.


----------



## TPD Lt. (May 12, 2009)

RIP Lt. Jonas


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

RIP


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Rest in Peace LT


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Lt Jonas


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Lt Jonas.


----------

